# Ideas for Zombie Birthday Party???



## Destiny

Hi guys,

My boyfriend is turning 25 in October and I really want to throw him a "zombie apocalypse" themed birthday party. Does anyone have some good ideas as to things to include?? Decor? Food? 

I'm having a cake shop make a zombie cake and I was planning on having everyone show up dressed as zombies (make up, fake blood..the works!). I'd appreciate any input you guys have.

Thanks!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

You could make small ice brains and float them in blood-red punch, a yummy jello brain... Savory herb shortbread shaped into fingers... But for the main course, I'd order pizza and have it delivered once everyone has arrived, so you can all answer the door in character


----------



## remylass

At our office party last year, my boss brought in a meathead. It was awesome, but really gross. It involved getting a skull and layering ham on it with some type of eyes. I'll see if I can find a picture of what she did.


----------



## Acid PopTart

I did a "bloody prom" fundraiser for my movie a few months ago, not the same of course, but we did blood splatter a lot of stuff. White balloons can be cheap and effective with splattered blood (plus it was fun and a bit addicting to do, I would flick it off of a paintbrush).

Maybe you could make or buy some cheap labels with radioactive symbols on them and put it on the wine bottles, beer, 2 liter pop, whatever.

For food, maybe hard boiled brains?
http://www.marthastewart.com/photogallery/halloween-recipes-and-appetizers#slide_15
Okay, it doesn't look like brains, I just how they look.

Maybe this green looking entrail stew (curry)
http://www.marthastewart.com/photogallery/halloween-recipes-and-appetizers


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Sounds like the makings of a great party. You could make your own version of my Zombie Crossing sign and have that outside. Download the template PDF from my website and take it to a sign shop to get printed up. THen mount it on panels cut to size.

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/crossing.html


----------



## halloween71

Just alot of body parts.


----------



## Peyjenk

I've "invented" a couple of different Halloween punches in the past couple of years. Either might work:

Blood & Guts Punch
-Strawberry ice cream
-Cherry 7Up
-Berrylime Hawaiian Punch










Also:

Eye Slime Punch
-Green Hawaiian punch
-Sprite
-Rainbow sherbet










As you can see, I like to add "extra" bits to the punch--anything will do.


----------

